# Playlist: Quelle da Sherpa ...



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

......quelle che vengono da tutti i sud del mondo,
......quelle che parlando di terre lontane,
......quelle che parlano di popoli sconosciuti.


Comincio io, mettendo due o tre pezzi che inneggiano agli Orishas.

Cosa sono gli Orishas ? E' presto detto: è il pantheon delle tribù africane. Dei e Semidei che hanno origini antichissime e dalle debolezze molto umane.
Ne cito giusto qualcuno dei più famosi:

Chango: Dio del fuoco e del tuono. (Grande scopatore)
Yemanja: Dea dei laghi, dei fiumi, del mare e della fertilità
Obatala: Padre di tutti gli Orisha (Zeus in pratica)
Oyà: Dea dei fulimini, dei venti e delle tempeste.
Babalù Ayè: Dio guaritore.
Ogum: Dio della Guerra.

e tanti tanti altri.

Agli schiavi, una volta deportati, non era consentito venerare i loro dei, e quindi questi cominciarono a mischiarli coni santi della religione cattolica o gli dei delle religioni locali dei posti in cui erano stati deportati.
Faccio vedere al padrone che prego il santo cattolico ma in realtà sto pregando il mio Orisha.

Ed ecco che Changò viene identificato con Santa Barbara, Babalà Ayè con San Lazzaro, e alla via così. Questo è chiamato sincretismo e ha dato vita al Candomblè Brasiliano, alla Santeria Cubana, o al Vodoo Haitiano.

Anche dal punto di vista coreografico, ognuno di questi Orisha è performato, ballato, secondo la particolarità del Dio.
Ballare Ogum, Dio della guerra, significa mimare movenze guerriere, Yemanya dea delle acque viene rappresentata come una donna che raccoglie acqua con la gonna e la sparge tutta intorno. Babalu Aye, che è il Dio che guarisce raccogliendo su di se tutti i malanni del mondo è rappresentato come un vecchio malandato.

I video che posto due il primo è brasiliano, Samba (altra musica fortemente legata alla terra) che inneggia a diversi Orisha. Metto una versione con i sottotitoli anche se per me non è la migliore.

[video=youtube;Ll5DNSVGqIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll5DNSVGqIo[/video]

La seguente invece è una famosissima canzone Cubana che inneggia agli Orishas. Metto proprio questa, perchè vi si possono vedere ballerini performare i diversi santi quando questi vengono nominati dalla band. La parte più interessante di questo video inizia al 4:00 minuto, ma consiglio comunque di vederlo tutto, perchè merita.

[video=youtube;Gt0taRu0dE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt0taRu0dE0[/video]


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2014)

lo sai che io adoro :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Non sono di Teramo ma sparati in culo tu e i Chango o che cazzo ne so. W la Norvegia. E Itle.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono di Teramo ma sparati in culo tu e i Chango o che cazzo ne so. W la Norvegia. E Itle.


T'aspettavo al varco 

Ecco , hai partecipato, hai detto la tua....ora sciacquati dai coglioni......sempre in amicizia e fraternità


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Dai Caraibi alle montagne Andine.

Dagli Orishas agli Incas.
Dall'energia delle percussioni africane alla poesia del flauto di Pan.

Due pezzi dei Los Incas, il gruppo che accompagnava Simon and Garfunkel quando eseguivano dal vivo El Condor Pasa.

[video=youtube;UNza_jj57_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNza_jj57_I[/video]

[video=youtube;KT0cMucrEFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT0cMucrEFQ[/video]


----------



## free (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;7eG8W1ZLgGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eG8W1ZLgGQ[/video]



dalle montagne nostre


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;M2jVDPuewGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2jVDPuewGA[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

Un piccolo omaggio a una delle più belle voci dell'Africa. Miriam Mama Africa Makeba.

[video=youtube;iktKbIKZh9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iktKbIKZh9I[/video]

Qui in una stupenda interpretazione di un classico brasiliano.

[video=youtube;oztzZu5zPzs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oztzZu5zPzs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;tGbRZ73NvlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGbRZ73NvlY&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;gSK4sj75LPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSK4sj75LPc&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Bella Chan Chan......l'argomento poi in piena sintonia con il forum


----------



## Tubarao (19 Marzo 2014)

Amica mia..............

[video=youtube;2ahl9Yh-Krk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ahl9Yh-Krk[/video]






PS: Questo è un Son, il papà dell'attuale Salsa.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;_dv1Ok_4FQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dv1Ok_4FQU&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Gian (20 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella Chan Chan......l'argomento poi in piena sintonia con il forum


andrò a rileggere il testo in italiano, ho il libretto dal cubano :idea:

non so se conoscete Lura...è capoverdina, come Cesaria Evora. La grande.
A parte che è di una bellezza spaziale, il suo canto è un misto di portoghese
e creolo, non so bene, mi informerò meglio...


[video=youtube;hJaRUC912LM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJaRUC912LM&list=RDhJaRUC912LM#t  =0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> andrò a rileggere il testo in italiano, ho il libretto dal cubano :idea:
> 
> non so se conoscete Lura...è capoverdina, come Cesaria Evora. La grande.
> A parte che è di una bellezza spaziale, il suo canto è un misto di portoghese
> ...


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;qNu3YPOmzo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNu3YPOmzo8&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

la celeberrima Vambora.

[video=youtube;Hsmp8yR-AK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsmp8yR-AK8[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_dv1Ok_4FQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dv1Ok_4FQU&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]



Molto bella questa. :up:


----------



## Tubarao (14 Aprile 2014)

Un pizzico di Jamaica 

[video=youtube;xqQtgMtNEFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqQtgMtNEFQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto bella questa. :up:


Lo so.Mi ha fatto compagnia per notti intere questa canzone meravigliosa :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;9Oxr8eb4u7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Oxr8eb4u7c[/video]


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;qqABkmZ7suc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqABkmZ7suc[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (9 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;t6QEMGq74iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6QEMGq74iQ[/video]


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2014)

ve la ricordate?? bellissima!

[video=youtube;uu4nzBORuiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu4nzBORuiQ[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Un Son per una calda notte d'estate, che la brezza vi sia amica.

[video=youtube;J3naUZXnsD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3naUZXnsD0[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;1OSdE69AmHE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OSdE69AmHE[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2014)

Per tre ciacione che loro sanno chi sono ce la voglio proprio dedicare questa bella canzona con tanto affetto 

[video=youtube;HO2MNT_kPqM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO2MNT_kPqM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (29 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9Md5Z4I0DG4]http://youtu.be/9Md5Z4I0DG4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (29 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;i8mz9uOvFQA]http://youtu.be/i8mz9uOvFQA[/video]


ve la ricordate? la hit della mia infanzia...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2014)

Uno dei pezzi più famosi degli Olodum, uno dei gruppi politicamente più impegnati del Brasile, attualmente purtroppo convertiti anche loro al dio denaro.

[video=youtube;-Kpjzkyyzxs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kpjzkyyzxs[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;GUcXI2BIUOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUcXI2BIUOQ[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (19 Settembre 2014)

Questo thread in seconda pagina ???? No no no. arty:

[video=youtube;9ue9eOhM6AU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ue9eOhM6AU[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;P5l0g19Xs3w]http://youtu.be/P5l0g19Xs3w[/video]

Zamfir è rumeno ma questo pezzo ricorda le Ande per via del siku o pan...e poi è un pezzo meraviglioso


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;AXx5kl0lFIY]http://youtu.be/AXx5kl0lFIY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IVE9UG3Tzik]http://youtu.be/IVE9UG3Tzik[/video]


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;KzEj2zDfDMk]http://youtu.be/KzEj2zDfDMk[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;Zq5S5sH1Ikk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq5S5sH1Ikk&app=desktop[/video]

Oh no  è gia stata cosata


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZFpCALtVUcE]http://youtu.be/ZFpCALtVUcE[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7XRji8yK3rY]http://youtu.be/7XRji8yK3rY[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2014)

Ne ballo tre o quattro l'anno perché la bachata........straccia i marroni 

Dopo stasera se ne riparla nel 2015 

[video=youtube;Pk1-jneKlqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk1-jneKlqs[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;I3EkSqbQO0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3EkSqbQO0g[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;4Nx8URjepjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nx8URjepjo[/video]


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;g6p2RHmrwNg]http://youtu.be/g6p2RHmrwNg[/video]


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iPTDpQ66rwc]http://youtu.be/iPTDpQ66rwc[/video]


----------



## Eratò (17 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9NWC1rEPMbE]http://youtu.be/9NWC1rEPMbE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;3JR0AG29XDY]http://youtu.be/3JR0AG29XDY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (18 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8sQYiRFqQ9U]http://youtu.be/8sQYiRFqQ9U[/video]


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ......quelle che vengono da tutti i sud del mondo,
> ......quelle che parlando di terre lontane,
> ......quelle che parlano di popoli sconosciuti.


A me piace la sua musica

_Mulatu Astatke - Yegelle Tezeta

_<em>[video=youtube;gsT7dY65-Vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsT7dY65-Vo[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ffz0J7cRCRg]http://youtu.be/ffz0J7cRCRg[/video]


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ibaoNRS1IZA]http://youtu.be/ibaoNRS1IZA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XZHF6SDWtU8]http://youtu.be/XZHF6SDWtU8[/video]


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vJt1Gx3Wv_k]http://youtu.be/vJt1Gx3Wv_k[/video]


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WWAWQmhqWGo]http://youtu.be/WWAWQmhqWGo[/video]


fate finta che sia in greco...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Ottobre 2014)

Qui dal lavoro non posso vedere youtube 

Vedrò stasera.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

Nina Zilli canta Alton Ellis. :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:  :inlove:


[video=youtube;y_ApdxvY-jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_ApdxvY-jQ[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

L'originale.

[video=youtube;fWA_oaEb_IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWA_oaEb_IY[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2014)

Per chi associa lo Ska esclusivamente ai Madness o a qualche altro scappato di casa.

[video=youtube;vllnbHZObHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vllnbHZObHU[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (26 Ottobre 2014)

E con questa me ne vado a dormire 

[video=youtube;rqhwYzB4OcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqhwYzB4OcA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kq4WlZaWFzk]http://youtu.be/kq4WlZaWFzk[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (3 Novembre 2014)

Un po' di SambaReggae :spiderman:

[video=youtube;hkbDkWfbWKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbDkWfbWKA[/video]


Spidy balla a tempo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (13 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;or78iiexGsk]http://youtu.be/or78iiexGsk[/video]


----------



## Eratò (21 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kk4uddaHdDE]http://youtu.be/kk4uddaHdDE[/video]


----------



## drusilla (1 Dicembre 2014)

[video=youtube;vyr2wmXdN1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyr2wmXdN1s[/video]


----------

